# مشاريع ودوائر با الميكروكنترولر



## نبيل الجبري (21 مارس 2007)

:63: لديا مجموعة من الدوائر والمشاريع باستخدام الميكروكنترولر" PIC" وساحاول وضعها هنا وتحديث الموضوع كلما استطعت دلك

اول دائرة او مشروع لدي هي دائرة تستخدم في فتح باب او نافدة باستخدام DC MOTOR باستخدام الريموت كنترول وسارفق مخططها وبرنامج الPIC16f84
واهم القطع المستخدمه فيها هي :
*infra red reciever وهو دائرة متكاملة تستخدم في استقبال الاشعة تحت الحمراء وهو مجود ويباع في الاسواق وايضا موجود في 
الريسفرات القديمة والحديثة .
PIC16f84 وهو قلب الدائرة وهو عبارة عن ميكروكنترولر سهل البرمجة.
*ريموت كنترول يستخدم بروتكول فيليبس اي بروتكول RC5 واظن انا هدا اصعب جزء في المشروع
طريقة العمل :
عند الضغط علي الزر رقم 6 في الريموت كنترول يفتح الباب وعند الضغط علي الزر رقم 4 يقفل الباب


والان اليكم المشروع:

================================================== =================================

المشروع الثاني يعتمد علي نفس الفكرة وهو التحكم في باب او نافدة بالاضافة الي التحكم في اضاءة مصباح AC باستخدام نفس 
الريموت والقطع التي نحتاجها هي نفس القطع بالاضافة الي RELAY للتحكم في الا ضاءة واليكم المخطط :

طريقة العمل :
عند الضغط علي الزر رقم 6 في الريموت كنترول يفتح الباب وعند الضغط علي الزر رقم 4 يقفل الباب وعند الضغط علي رقم 3
تشتغل اللمبة وعند الضغط علي رقم 1تطفأ اللمبة 

================================================== =================================

المشروع الثالث هو عبارة عن قفل الكتروني باستخدام KEYPAD لفتح RELAY لفتح بوابة اواي شي اخر 
وقد اضفت للقفل شاشة عر ض بسيطة باستخدام SEVEN SEGMENT مكونة من اربع خانات لعرض كلمة OPEN 
عند ادخال الرقم الصحيح :
والقطع المستخدمة هي 
PIC16f84, 
KEYPAD 4X4 اي مكونة من اربع صفوف واربع اعمدة
RELAY
والان اليكم المشروع:

طريقة العمل:
عند الضغط علي الارقام 123456 من اليسار الي اليمين والضغط علي اخر زر في الكيباد من الاسفل علي اليمين فان الريلي سيشتغل وتظهر كلمة OPEN علي 
ال SEVEN SEGMENT 
وعند الضغط مرة اخري علي الارقام 123456 من اليسار الي اليمين والضغط علي اخر زر في الكيباد من الاسفل علي اليمين فان الريلي سيقف وتدهب كلمة OPEN
الميزة في هده الدائرة هي امكانية تغيير كلمة السر وطريقة التغيير هي كالاتي:
ند الضغط علي الارقام 123456 من اليسار الي اليمين والضغط علي اخر زر في الكيباد من الاسفل علي اليسار فان LEDسيضئ اشارة الي ادخال الرقم الصحيح
ثم نقوم بادخال الرقم الجديد ونضغط علي اخر زر في الكيباد من الاسفل علي اليمين ونكرر مرة اخري 
الان الرقم الجديد قد تغير


----------



## نبيل الجبري (21 مارس 2007)

اسف لعدم التكملة سوف اكمل الموضوع بعد الاستطلاع 
المهندس نبيل الجبري


----------



## eng_mohand (21 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير بدايه قويه


----------



## غضنفر (21 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيرا وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار التكمله


----------



## فادي حداد (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا اخخوي موضوع مفيد جدا بس ممكن تكتب طريقة برمجة المايكروكونترولر؟؟


----------



## wish master (2 فبراير 2010)

thank you but ware the ur


----------



## محمود المليجى (15 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود المليجى (27 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ارجو اضافة المخطط


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## abo_rwaa (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن من فضلك لا اجد الرابط


----------



## علي الاسدي (5 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## osman59 (4 يونيو 2014)

اين المشاريع


----------

